# Saturated Fats on Keto



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iv been keeping my keto diet pretty clean mostly chicken and nuts but im getting a bit bored. Will i be ok adding in a few non carb foods but that have saturated fats?

For example some chorizo in my eggs at breakfast and maybe drop a chicken breast for a couple of decent butchers suasages and just a spoon of peanut butter instead of a bag of nuts?

Im looking at going from hardly any sat fat to around 30g a day.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Just add the macros for the new foods in to keep the total the same and don't worry about it. Sat fats on low carbs is fine.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Who said saturated fats are bad on a keto diet?

I would have had those in there in the first place.

At least a third of your fats can come from being saturated and probaly should be, all your sex hormones are made from cholesterol anyway.


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

my last few weeks on keto were probably 90% sat fat, out of convenience, steak mince and cheese in tupperware tubs ftw.

My heart didn't explode and when i cut myself, lard didn't come out


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Wrongly or rightly, I always have the odd slice of cheese on keto to keep a slight bit of calcium in my diet

I pinched a square on a cocktail stick in a deli yesterday and that has been the highlight of my week so far haha


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Who said saturated fats are bad on a keto diet?
> 
> I would have had those in there in the first place.
> 
> At least a third of your fats can come from being saturated and probaly should be, all your sex hormones are made from cholesterol anyway.


depends on the type of saturated fat - some are currently showing signs on being insulin producing (hence the higher insulin index of some baked goods) - if keto is the goal

if its just fat loss then it doesnt matter and your recommendation is spot on


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> depends on the type of saturated fat - some are currently showing signs on being insulin producing (hence the higher insulin index of some baked goods)


Studys please.

Id say at least 50& sat fat on keto. Needed for energy expendirure.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

trying to find the studies but it was something like palmitate realising insulin although the ffect was only significant inthe presence of some carbs - but maybe a consdieration if taking in high levels and pure keto is what you are after

will keep searchign the endless PDFs I have saved of various studies


----------



## R08 (Aug 19, 2009)

Got plenty of sat fats in mine (bacon, burgers, cheese, coconut oil) and have been losing decent weight consistently for the 5 weeks I've been on diet.

Getting good fats also from fish oil and egg yolks though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

If your struggling due to lack of variety and the only way you will stick to a diet is to have this then sometimes have peanut butter, salmon, mackeral, advocado, also try adding wheat bran into your diet which will help maintain healthy bowels, but will also keep hunger at bay. but dont forget why you are dieting!! its because you want to loss fat so remember your goals and then once a week have all the foods that you have been missing


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

R08 said:


> Got plenty of sat fats in mine (bacon, burgers, cheese, coconut oil) and have been losing decent weight consistently for the 5 weeks I've been on diet.
> 
> Getting good fats also from fish oil and egg yolks though.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Certainly not pick on R08, but we do currently use the verbiage of 'good' and 'bad' fats in a misleading way.

Coconut oil for example is saturated, but could never be considered a bad fat. IMO, the only bad fats are trans fats and denatured polyunsaturated fat.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kewl well thanks for all comments guys will definatly be adding some more tastyer things to my diet


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cut nitrated meats eg bacon. Unless you wsnt bowell cancer.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Some of the best fat loss I had on a keto diet was eating bacon, and some cheese.

The focus really is on fats, and most people prioritize protein.

But eating not enough fats can toss you out of ketosis, too much protein can toss you out of ketosis, or too many carbs can toss you out of ketosis.

When I do keto diets, I get the fattiest meats I can find, this makes the ratio of fat to protein more favorable in a keto diet.

Bran fibers are not good fibers, they cause irritation to the bowels, something like psyllium, or even fiberous vegetables would be a better suggestion for a keto diet.

Magnesium is a natural way of helping constipation as it pulls water into the intestines making elimination a bit easier.

Dont forget to drink water too, not enough water will promote constipation.


----------

